# Echo F/S



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Just thought I'd jump the gun a little bit before I post it in the classifieds (If it sells prior to running the ad, I hereby promise to make a contribution to RBR)

1999 17" XT, red Sid equipped Echo with very little use. All original except for a change to Easton bars. Mint, $1500.

Any interest, shoot me a note and I'll get you pictures pronto. [email protected]
If it sells, next on the block is a 1999 54cm DA Extralight. Mint. $1250. The Echo has to go first. : )


----------

